# package.use überschreiben

## yoyoyo

Hi leute,

ich hab ein blödes problem, als ich ein USE-flag setzten wollte hab ich mich vertippt und bei

echo "blablabla" >> /etc/poratage/package.use nur ein > gemacht. Somit habe ich die datei package.use überschreiben.

Bis jetzt hab ich nur X und ein paar kleinere programme installiert,

gibt es vielleicht eine möglichkeit die USE-flag die ich gesetzt hab irgendwie wiederherstellen?

danke

----------

## mv

 *yoyoyo wrote:*   

> nur ein > gemacht

 

Mit zsh (die für interaktives Arbeiten eh empfehlenswert ist) heißt das Kommando, um so etwas zukünftig zu vermeiden: 

```
setopt noclobber
```

Nachdem das Kind jetzt aber in den Brunnen gefallen ist, wird es schwer. Ein Grundgerüst bekommst Du bei >=eix-0.18.0 mit

```
MY='{haveuse}<category>/<name> <use>{}' eix -I --pure-packages --nocolor --format '<installedversions:MY>' >/etc/portage/package.use'
```

Allerdings werden mehrfach installierte Pakete u.U. mehrfach aufgeführt, und vor allem eben alle Useflags - unabhängig davon, ob diese per Default gesetzt waren.

Alternativ kannst Du auch die Ausgabe von

```
emerge -NaDu @system @world
```

 umleiten und bearbeiten: Da siehst Du dann, welche Flags nicht mit den installierten Versionen bzw. Defaults übereinstimmen.

----------

## yoyoyo

Danke das hilft mir schon sehr weiter   :Very Happy: 

von zsh hab ich schon gehört werd ich mir mal ansehen...

----------

